# Windshield Garnish (pillar cover) tether questions



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1. Is 11570729 or 11611451 the correct number for the driverside?

2. How do you install it?

3. How do you remove the old one?

4. My old one is still intact on the pillar as I pulled my garnish off very slowly and it ended up just bending and deforming off the tether. Is there a way to reuse this one?

Thanks.

EDIT:

2014 LT Fleet 1.4T auto


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WOW, crickets...

I have figured out 2, 3 and 4, but still need help with the part numbers


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

What do you mean by "tether" and "garnish". Sorry, perhaps I am thinking of the cover itself that clips onto the pillar, and inside the cover is the air bag.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikestony said:


> What do you mean by "tether" and "garnish". Sorry, perhaps I am thinking of the cover itself that clips onto the pillar, and inside the cover is the air bag.


That is correct sir!


This is the tether (it tethers the windshield garnish to the windshield so it does not become a projectile when the airbag lets go.)








And this is the garnish (GM's term, not mine)


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> That is correct sir!
> 
> 
> This is the tether (it tethers the windshield garnish to the windshield so it does not become a projectile when the airbag lets go.)
> ...


Ah, thanks 
Let me look up those part numbers...give me a few


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

If you are looking for the tether clip, part number 11611451 appears to be it: (number 11 in this picture, albeit a pic of the right side, but still looks like it can be used for the drivers side):


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

mikestony said:


> If you are looking for the tether clip, part number 11611451 appears to be it: (number 11 in this picture, albeit a pic of the right side, but still looks like it can be used for the drivers side):


Thanks for that. What is the other number for? The drawing/parts list I had looked at listed them both, but it was difficult to tell what the difference was.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Thanks for that. What is the other number for? The drawing/parts list I had looked at listed them both, but it was difficult to tell what the difference was.


Not sure, could be a discontinued number? (11570729)


----------

